# American moving to Singapore



## rolsen51223

I was wondering if anyone could help me out with information regarding apartments and things to do around Singapore. I am a doctor and am moving to Singapore but I honestly am clueless when it comes to looking into these things. Thanks, Ryan


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum. I'm afraid I can't help much, but I do know that you can't rent anything until you have the appropriate visa.

Where will you be working? I spent a few days in Raffles Hospital, and the nursing care was amazing. If I buzzed and no one showed up in 30 seconds, I got an apology.


----------



## yankeeinasia

*Condos*

Ryan,

I have been in Singapore for 2 years now but live on the north side of the island. The search for a place to live here is a little different. If you contract with a realtor you will be shown apartments that he/she has in their inventory because I don't think they have a multiple listing sevice. I read that there is an expat service that lists many properties. I think the site is singaporeexpats. The rental and property prices have really increased lately. The condo I live in is S$1700/month but the lease was signed two years ago. New rates for the same are around S$2,800/month. If you are going to drive in Singapore than you housing options are much more wide open. If you are looking for a condo, look for a high floor above the 10th to try to avoid some of the "insects". Make sure you visit the property at a time when you would normally be there to see how much noise there is if you want to open a window or how many people are using the facilities at a time that you may want to. We were shocked at the amount of kids in the pool where we live on weekends and school vacations.


----------



## threeways

Some realtors might be eager to dispose off the inventories they have on hand, but you could also specify your request such as location, accessibility etc. 

Personally, I find it fulfilling whenever I helped somebody find their dream home. It is more than about making money. But there are certainly some realtors around who are more eager to make money than helping others. I sincerely believe if you go in with a mindset of helping others, you will succeed in the long run.

Ryan,

You can tell me what specific apartment or area that you want, I will try to look for it within my network. Remember, no commission will be paid to tenant's agent. I will only get my comm from landlord.

Regards
Kris
krischew @ hotmail. com


----------



## myqute

rolsen51223 said:


> I was wondering if anyone could help me out with information regarding apartments and things to do around Singapore. I am a doctor and am moving to Singapore but I honestly am clueless when it comes to looking into these things. Thanks, Ryan


Hi Ryan, may be I can help with some info. Although I have a room for rent (my brother's house), it may make better sense to find a place (room or apartment) nearer to where you're working. I am guessing you work in a clinic or hospital?

You may also need a reliable mover....is your partner/employer helping you with this?


----------



## D^Quixote

Hi Urrack,

I think rolsen51223 would have found a place by now . 

I was wondering if I could get in touch with you regarding the bungalow? I'm doing housing and I'm sure quite a few people would love to take over the lease.


----------



## urrack

D^Quixote said:


> Hi Urrack,
> 
> I think rolsen51223 would have found a place by now .
> 
> I was wondering if I could get in touch with you regarding the bungalow? I'm doing housing and I'm sure quite a few people would love to take over the lease.


Would anyone be interested to take over the place and buy all the stuff inside it? The big stuff....fridge, washing machine, dishwasher, cupboards etc etc?


----------



## mover123abc

Hello,

I am also an American moving to SG. I was wondering where I can find a reliable (free) cost of living calculator?

Any links you can provide would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## D^Quixote

Hi,

Here's a cost of living calculation that someone did, should provide a good gauge, although it's more than 2 years old. Singapore is the 9th most expensive city in Asia. If you're curious about the quality and pace of life as well, here are some reports.


----------



## funksg

*r u still looking for ppl to takeover ?*

hi , 

its mukul here from singapore , i have few grp of ppl looking for place to takeover , can let me know the details like availablity , size of hse , hdb or condo etc..
thanks

cheers
mukul( [email




urrack said:


> Would anyone be interested to take over the place and buy all the stuff inside it? The big stuff....fridge, washing machine, dishwasher, cupboards etc etc?


----------



## acer

I happen to be someone who owns a complex and rents it out.


----------

